# SatMex5



## Wicked (Oct 29, 2005)

Im interested in gettin FTA channels on SatMex5 but the channels i want to get are Digicipher 2. i know i need a c-band dish but the Digicipher 2 is just throwing me off i know it comes with the receiver but what does it actually mean? i know im on the footprint. can someone guide me on this! thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

They tell me that 4DTV receivers can pick up the Digicipher 2 channels. Google on 4DTV and Digicipher to start poking around for people who have better answers about that.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Wicked said:


> Im interested in gettin FTA channels on SatMex5 but the channels i want to get are Digicipher 2. i know i need a c-band dish but the Digicipher 2 is just throwing me off i know it comes with the receiver but what does it actually mean? i know im on the footprint. can someone guide me on this! thanks


Get a big dish 10' with c/ku a 4dtv and a DVB and you will get hunderds of spanish channels. You wont need the dish network anymore, and you will save lots of money.

Contact a dealer near you:
http://onsat.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=12&sid=bd41b701491c107e8f6db7953999b037


----------

